# Cutting ceramic tile with a scroll saw?



## HandyHunter (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi,

I've started a small tiling project for an entryway and have a few intricate cuts to make. I don't want to shell out for a tile saw and I have 2 more small projects down the road so I would prefer not to have to rent a saw 3 times.

Is there a scroll saw blade made for cutting ceramic tile? If so, what kind and where would I find this?

Thanks!


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

HandyHunter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've started a small tiling project for an entryway and have a few intricate cuts to make. I don't want to shell out for a tile saw and I have 2 more small projects down the road so I would prefer not to have to rent a saw 3 times.
> 
> ...


I've never seen tile cut with a scroll saw. It would require a masonry blade, which I don't think they make for a jigsaw, though I could be wrong.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

What's wrong with a 3" carbide blade on your 4" grinder...?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

You can pick up one of those small, cheap wet saws for about what it would cost to rent a big one for one day.
That and a diamond drill bit off of ebay worked for me. Tiled a bathroom floor and a shower.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

You can get jig saw blades for cutting tile by going here.

Also available at Sears.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Roto Zip also has a tile cutting bit.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

You can buy a small tile saw for $35


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Any way you look at it is scroll saw is just a bad idea. Those things jerk the wood around too much for me since they move up and down. I can only imagine what that would do to tile. I'm hesitant on a jigsaw as well since you are trying intricate cuts. Grinder or rotozip/dremel bits would be my choice if a tile saw is completely out of the question. My $80 7" saw has been going strong for years though. Well worth the investment.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> have a few intricate cuts to make.


What do you consider "intricate cuts"? What exactly are you doing?


----------



## HandyHunter (Dec 3, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> What do you consider "intricate cuts"? What exactly are you doing?



Different size radius mostly. I have a rotozip so I think a bit for that will be the trick.

Thanks


----------



## HandyHunter (Dec 3, 2011)

Blondesense said:


> You can pick up one of those small, cheap wet saws for about what it would cost to rent a big one for one day.
> That and a diamond drill bit off of ebay worked for me. Tiled a bathroom floor and a shower.



What type of wet saw do you have?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

HandyHunter said:


> What type of wet saw do you have?


I just looked at the box. It says "Qep", but it is a basic cheap 7" wet saw you can find under many different brand names.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

The QEP is that same one I've got. The only drawback to it is constantly adding water to the reservoir since it has no pump.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Don't expect the Dremel or its tile bits to work.


----------



## robertBny (Dec 6, 2011)

Why not just get a budget wet saw from a big box store. They're like $70 including a blade. They're not the greatest saws in the world but they'll make a 100x better cut than a scroll saw or saw zall. I use mine for installing backsplashes. They shoot out more water than a pro wet saw but they cut nice.


----------

